# pic of a cool sentra



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

here are some pics of my car


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Are you making a slot for a guage in your center consol?

_______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

*ya*

yea here is what it will look like


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol*

i like ur gauges!! i have the same ones! (procarparts.com) its a shame they have that hole for the clock that our b14's dont have. how much trouble could it be to make 2 different sets???


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Off to Member Rides you go!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

ya i wish it did not have the clock hole in it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I thought that hole was no big deal but....That would really bother me yo....I think Im gonna have to really do the cluster swap now...

Oh and nice work with the custom gauge slot---very clean.

You sprayin???


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah... I like the blue tint...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i'll asume by the battery pic that you do all your radio/electrical/lighting installs yourslef


----------

